# Fuel not getting to the engine?



## StaticInMyHead

Okay, as much as I ask questions on here and do research about my Jetta, you'd think the problems end. Well, not in my case... Just recently the p-o-s started acting up again. I was driving down a street doing about 50mph in fifth gear and my engine starts dying. Every second or so the engine shuts off, but the momentum and it being a standard makes the engine come back to life, only to die once more. It results in the car lurching forward every time it starts up again. Eventually it dies all together because my foot on the accelerator doesn't keep it running anymore. The next day when I return to the car, it starts, however hesitantly, and runs fine after the engine is held at about 4000 rpms for several minutes. 
I have replaced the in-tank fuel pump, the fuel filter, and I add stp fuel treatment to the full gas tank every other time I fill it up. Coincidentally, the problem only occurs when I am driving at night... 
What could it be? I've had suggestions to check the wiring to the fuel pump, but would the day/night temperature difference make a significant change like that? (I live in Arizona, temps range from 60 at night to 120 in the day) Suggestions also include cleaning out the fuel injectors, but the stp should be taking care of that.
*sigh* Any ideas?


----------



## dai

map sensor


----------



## StaticInMyHead

Update: The problem has shifted.

Now the only way to keep it running is to constantly floor it. The engine maxes out at 3000 rpms, top speed is 55mph, and I have to speed shift to go anywhere. I don't know what kind of damage that is going to the engine, but it doesn't work anyway else. Does this even faintly ring a bell to anyone?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

StaticInMyHead said:


> Update: The problem has shifted.
> 
> Now the only way to keep it running is to constantly floor it. The engine maxes out at 3000 rpms, top speed is 55mph, and I have to speed shift to go anywhere. I don't know what kind of damage that is going to the engine, but it doesn't work anyway else. Does this even faintly ring a bell to anyone?



with those symptoms, it sounds to me like your catalytic converter has finally reached it's clogged point.

when was the last time it was changed?

they clog, and then you can have your foot to the floor and it's like it's suffocating.

i would unbolt the catalytic converter to test it, and if it suddenly roars to life as the engine you remember, then yeah, run to the parts store and get yourself one.

they are 190$ on average, which is why i suggest simply disconnecting it long enough to start it, and rev it a bit, like 4.5 or 5 grand.

it should fix the entire thing, and your car might run better than the day you got it, if you got it used, the chance that the cat was partially clogged is pretty high.


----------



## StaticInMyHead

Oddly enough, it turned out to be the alternator. It wasn't supplying enough charge to fire the spark plugs. I had the car re-vamped at Brake Max for about $1000; the alternator as well as many other things were replaced.


----------



## maddbob

A 1000$ :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: lol,alt and bat 200$,and new serpentine 35$,and do the work yourself if you can,warranted work on old cars is worthless,cause they say it was some other thing not covered in work order and you're SOL!


----------



## dai

i took the daugters ford in for a tuneup to a place here called ultra tune,plugs ,oil and filter$179
fit a bottom radiator hose$140
and was informed that it was not safe to drive because the front pads were gone and the rear ones needed replacing and also the front disks needed replacing at $175 a disk
unknown to them the brakes had been checked a week before and i had had the front disks replaced on my ford 3 months ago at a cost of $79 each
makes you wonder how many people they con,that don't know anything about cars


----------



## maddbob

dai,you should report them to the better business bereau,and the state attorny generals office or your local district attorney,it's not a con it's theft and against the law,I hope you did something other than just post this.Most people think well I saved my butt,but too bad for the next guy and these people keep right on getting away with theft.Maddbob


----------



## whodat

dai, what would be the equivilent of the motor vehical dept here in the u.s., in australia?
repair shops here are a little nervous of complaints made to the dept. of motor vehicals.
the famous quote by the rip off shops here are "your tie rods are ready to fall out"
rich


----------



## dai

laws are a bit different here,well respected company but each repair shop is a franchise
so sending a letter to their head office


----------



## DAMMIT

I put my car into Ultra Tune and they replaced the wiperblades for $6 (aus) each. I had replaced them myself 2 weeks befor the service. When i told them that, they said they were stuffed, which they wern't. When they were done the price was double the price i was quoted because they "had" to put platnum plugs in my car and a few other things which didn't need to be done. Ultra Tune didn't ring me to tell me the price increase so if i was short of cash i would have been in trouble because they said they were going to keep my car until it was paid for. That was Bundaberg Ultra Tune.


----------



## dai

if they gave you a written quote they are bound by it to the best of my knowledge
i did'nt get a quote,big mistake,but i have backdoor options open to me luckily


----------



## MickeyFouse

Make sure there is nothing blocking the fuel and pressure lines, there is adequate pressure coming out of the pipe and the gas tank gasket on the cap is nice and tight. I've heard that some people have had some issues with some misc. pieces from production getting caught up in the pressure tube in the pipe.
_________________________
*SPAM REMOVED*


----------

